# Looking for shrooming partner or info



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm new to northern Indiana (Akron, Rochester, Warsaw area) and needing a partner or just info on public land I can hunt. I am a 35 year master morel hunter and can teach anyone to find more morels


----------

